# Fish ident help



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

cant find my book unfortunately , was at some piers in saint pete beach . pulling up croakers and pretending we had croaker nextel phones . 

Well we kept pulling up a light white/silver colored fish . had a medium build to it and they were alla bout 7" with orange spots all over them with small blue rings over the orange spots.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Speckeled trout?
http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/drumspot.html


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

What kind of mouth and teeth did this fish have? Give us a little more to go on.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

pinfish>


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm going with maybe pigfish.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Speckeled trout?
> http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/drumspot.html


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Had the body of a pinfish with mouth etc but no stripes was a solid light silver color , orange spots through out its entire body . and the spots werent faded , almost like eraser sized spots . 
Ive been searching online ( was caught in st pete ) and have not been able to ident it.. Ugh some trips you wish you would of taken a camera with you.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

maybe a grunt then.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Did it look like this by chance?


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

KodiakZach said:


> Did it look like this by chance?


oddly enough it did , had something on its tail section that was g. loooooo something i dunno. fish had a roll of cash in its mouth too.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

maybe a juvenile snapper of some sort -- just guessing, but many have orange & blue coloration
patterns


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Blue/Orange Spotted Croaker Nextell*



OtterPop said:


> cant find my book unfortunately , was at some piers in saint pete beach . pulling up croakers and pretending we had croaker nextel phones .
> 
> Well we kept pulling up a light white/silver colored fish . had a medium build to it and they were alla bout 7" with orange spots all over them with small blue rings over the orange spots.


Sounds like an Acid Fish to me!!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

OtterPop said:


> oddly enough it did , had something on its tail section that was g. loooooo something i dunno. fish had a roll of cash in its mouth too.


LMAO


----------

